
Ask HN: How do you organize your iBooks collection? - preslavrachev
I am looking for tips on overcoming the burden of an overgrown iBooks collections. I find most painful the lack of a global search within the app, as well as the inability to add a book to multiple categories&#x2F;collections.<p>Any good way to bring some organization into this mess? For now, my only other way of storing my books is as a backup on Google Drive, but the syncing is not as seamless as with iBooks, so it is  still my preferred option.
======
jgautsch
I use Calibre on desktop, sync’d to dropbox, and use the Marvin app on my
phone. I like it a lot better than the iBooks app. It has features like search
and tagging/collections. The only thing it doesn’t do that I wish it did was
handle PDFs.

